# Does anyone like their job?



## r+fconsultant (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm just curious, because I hear this a lot. Is anyone genuinely happy with their jobs? Because I'm not sure if I've been happy with any job I've had. Anyone have advice for being more happy with their job? Or does anyone have a job that they think is a blast?


----------

